# Luigi's Mansion 3DS



## markvn (Jun 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hideki Konno: "You can expect to see Luigi's Mansion 3DS!
> 
> Thursday I spoke Hideki Konno, the ultimate responsible person for the Nintendo 3DS software. There he revealed some interesting things, including the development of Luigi's Mansion ... in 3D!
> 
> ...



Google translated
Original source: http://ngamer.nl/hideki-konno-qje-kunt-lui...moet-zienq.html


----------



## sudeki300 (Jun 18, 2010)

more rehashed rubbish just like the other 3ds titles just like pilot wings. get a grip.........................sudeki300


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 18, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> more rehashed rubbish just like the other 3ds titles just like pilot wings. get a grip.........................sudeki300


Excuse me, rehashed rubbish? The original Luigi's Mansion was quite good IMO and the other remakes that are coming out look great as well.........................Mikehoncho16


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> more rehashed rubbish just like the other 3ds titles just like pilot wings. get a grip.........................sudeki300


What the fuck are you going on about? You haven't even played the games yet...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 18, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> more rehashed rubbish just like the other 3ds titles just like pilot wings. get a grip.........................sudeki300



Remakes of great games on the move. What's wrong with that? And there's so many more title's e.g. Kid Icarus Uprsing, metal gear solid, resident evil: Revelations etc.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 18, 2010)

Where does it say remake? It could be a new luigis mansion for all we know.


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuck yeah!! A new Luigi's Mansion! This is gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> more rehashed rubbish just like the other 3ds titles just like pilot wings. get a grip.........................sudeki300
> lol troll
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


lol troll


----------



## .Darky (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuck yeah! It was one of my favorite games on the Gamecube.


----------



## Potticus (Jun 18, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I really just hope our hype isn't ruined by a massive price tag =(
> I trust Nintendo to price it fairly since they always seem to but :/



I doubt it will be too high, they probably plan to top the alltime handheld record with the 3ds


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

need smash bros 3ds!!!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2010)

Every day they add more incentive to buy this amazing piece of magic.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Every day they add more incentive to buy this amazing piece of magic.



yes they do!!
now i want it really badly!!!!


----------



## Fat D (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the ghost-hunting concept of Luigi's mansion would go really well with augmented reality. Not in LM itself, but a game where you wander around your own home and try to hunt down ghosts might be fun. And a system with 3D camera/screen and motion sensors basically lends itself to augmented reality.


----------



## soulfire (Jun 18, 2010)

omg if this is true then i am SURE to buy the 3ds because man i just LOVE that game omg i am so happy to read this


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 18, 2010)

Luigi's Mansion was one of my favorites on gamecube, right next to


----------



## Zantheo (Jun 18, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> I really won't be able to afford all these games that Nintendo is making... omg


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

Zantheo said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I really won't be able to afford all these games that Nintendo is making... omg



lol awesome!!!


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 18, 2010)

BEASTLINESS


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 18, 2010)

And another great game to add to my 3DS wishlist, I'm gonna get broke because of the 3DS xD~!


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 18, 2010)

I loved this game on gamecube and sunshine.. Why all the hate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## girugamarc (Jun 18, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I really just hope our hype isn't ruined by a massive price tag =(
> I trust Nintendo to price it fairly since they always seem to but :/


I bet it'll be around $200-300


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 19, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> Zantheo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 19, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of those are really off topic :\


----------



## anaxs (Jun 19, 2010)

hmm, pretty cool, i remember playing it on game cube and it was pretty fun and since on the 3ds there is a 3d effect i bet il enjoy it more..although i wanna see more 3ds exclusive releases


----------



## funem (Jun 19, 2010)

Great gamecube game, very under-rated looking foward to either a remake in 3D or a new game based on it...

Whats with the dots then the name at the end of the post, really stupid........................ Funem

Doh !


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 19, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> I loved this game on gamecube and sunshine.. Why all the hate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the americans hate Sunshine for this:



Is fucking horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 19, 2010)

Horrible commercial!!


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 19, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Every day they add more incentive to buy this amazing piece of magic.




I know! I want it so bad.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 20, 2010)

Luigi's mansion was one of the best games on the gamecube.


----------



## matt32724 (Jun 20, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Luigi's mansion was one of the best games on the gamecube.



I agree! I can't wait to see this remake, or sequel, or whatever it is


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 23, 2010)

i think this didnt get much appreciation by non hardcore fans and possibly with better awareness of the 3ds will prove good for the game


----------

